# better amp to choose



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

hi can anybody tell me if anyone has tested both the marantz 7010 and denon 4300 using the dali zensor speaker package and can tell me what is the better amp for sound quality which is the better performer overall i have been told that dali speakers suit warmer amps overall so maybe more suited to the marantz partnering i was told the denons are more neutral sounding
i no i have asked many questions on this topic but i defenitly want more opions before on which amp to purchase or maybe even the denon 4400 or marantz 7011 thanks


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

i will be using a 11.4 system using 4 pb13 ultras i have changed my subs and a crown 102 amp;


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hello bummmpp bummmmp bummmmp


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

markyboy156 said:


> hello bummmpp bummmmp bummmmp


Amps don't have a "sound". Choose your receiver based on features, specs and published tests. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

